# Dolby ATMOS ????



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a 9.2 channel system and I have tried the full speaker set up and honestly, I can't tell much of a difference between 7.1 and 9.2

I think in a large theater the Atmos or 9.1 configuration might make a difference, but in the home as far as I can see it's really not worth it. I have since scaled the system down to a 7.1 (with front height speakers) and that's as far as I will take it.

I did build one of my two 12 inch subwoofers into the bottom of the couch which makes things pretty incredible when a tank rumbles by. I highly recommend that.

The atmos speaker placement though can get kind of crazy. You can do as many as you want.... just mount them along the ceiling.


----------



## FsT4WrD (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks for the info Bob. 

Theater room that we are building is 22x14 w/8ft ceilings and one entrance, so it will be a fully enclosed room. 2 rows of seating 4 in the back and 3 in the front. With the money we are spending to sound proof this room and then when I blueprint out 2 fronts, 2 mids, 2 rears, and 2 ceiling speaker placements, we were all excited until I looked at the receiver pricing. Most reasonable I have found was the Onkyo TX-NR 1030 which is a 9.2 with options to go 11.2 with amps. Why don't the make a 7.1 with the same feature to add heigt speakers for atmos. Crazy stuff.....Thank you for the sub idea, may come up with something for under the platform for the back row.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

FsT4WrD said:


> Thanks for the info Bob.
> 
> Theater room that we are building is 22x14 w/8ft ceilings and one entrance, so it will be a fully enclosed room. 2 rows of seating 4 in the back and 3 in the front. With the money we are spending to sound proof this room and then when I blueprint out 2 fronts, 2 mids, 2 rears, and 2 ceiling speaker placements, we were all excited until I looked at the receiver pricing. Most reasonable I have found was the Onkyo TX-NR 1030 which is a 9.2 with options to go 11.2 with amps. Why don't the make a 7.1 with the same feature to add heigt speakers for atmos. Crazy stuff.....Thank you for the sub idea, may come up with something for under the platform for the back row.


Don't scrimp on the amplifier (the 1030 looks acceptable). What you badly want on any of these systems is the automatic calibration system. With that many speakers it's pretty much impossible to calibrate manually. The more expensive systems (including the 1030) have an automatic calibration system which lets you connect a mic to it and it will do sound tests and listen to all of the speakers and tune each one to the size of the room and individual location. Doing this by ear is impossible.

The amp will also serve as the main switching unit for all your inputs.

Go as expensive as you can on the amp!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

what bob said.

i have not heard an atmos. but from what i understand, its pretty much ambiance. 

i am running 5.2, as it would be a pita to run the 7.2 wires. but if you are having 2 rows, i think having 2 rows of sides would be good. along with the largest subs you can get.

this hobby has a real snowball effect to it. 

what pj and screen are you using ?
look at a XPA-3 for the front amp and let the reciever do the rest.


----------

